# Hand and forearm numbbess



## Kafka82 (Mar 22, 2015)

Not sure is the right section but would cool to have an injury and rehab forum section..

I want to share am issue I'm struggling with for the last 1-2 years
Since I got bigger both my forearms and hands get easily number and experience pins sad needles. I have been tested for everything in the past 2 years including Mri on my neck, Emg, nerve conduction etc, blood work... All tests gave not identified any particular pathology. 

The neurologist diagnosis was that I experience local nerve compression at elbow due to my work position PLUS the fact that my muscle mass can add more stress to my nerves in that region.

The only thing that seem to help with the problem sofar is local acupuncture plus some massage that my chiropractor does.


When I'm on cycle and get bigger it gets worse ( not using hgh) typically after an arm workout I have increased pissed needless. Like if I keep any arm best tired few minutes numbness starts. As my muscle mass increases the problem seems to get worse. Also the most annoying thing is that this happens during my sleep so that when I'm on.light sleep it tends to wake me up sue to the pain nit allowing my to rest for as long as I like. 

I wonder if any if you guys have ever encountered the same problem and if there's a fix... At least to not be awaken in my sleep? I tried some ibuprofen but doesn't entirely work. 

I was thinking to buy a TENS machine but not sure if it helps..
I wonder if I need to make more investigation related to the function of my forearms or grip etc


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine has progressively gotten worse from time to time over the past 7 or 8 years that I have been lifting and cycling more seriously.  Mine is in my finger tips.  Laying on my back on the couch with my head on a pillow, elevated while watching tv sometimes makes it unbearable.  I honestly think it is the muscle mass pushing on the nerves in the upper arm, shoulder area.  Never have seen a doctor, but that is my observation.  You're not alone brother....


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 22, 2015)

True - I think it s an accumulation as those nerves travel from the neck into the hands... If you have bulky shoulders /traps and arms by the time they arrive at the elbow joint the signal is compromised especially if u bend the elbows

But I thought that as you get bigger all nerves and joints adjust to support the system... I guess that s a genetic system.

Wonder if if there s something to help the nerves to be stronger and be less weaken due to the surrounding mass? I think one of my GP suggested my to Try a drug for epileptic people that apparently have similar properties but that I refused due to the possible side fx...


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 22, 2015)

You are probably on the right path. My leftbarm goes numb somewhat and gets week due to nerve inpingement from very serious shoulder injury.
When I lose sufficient musclemass I begin to have difficulties in my left arm shoulder hand neck and face. Obvious nerve problem , My only solution is dtay in the gym , dont do it if it hurts. Find an alternative movement..
Oh yeah watch how you are sleeping as well as far as body and limb positioning.thanks T............


----------



## Ruger72 (Mar 23, 2015)

I got the same issue since using AAS. I don't think nerves and connective tissue expand as quickly as quick muscle hypertrophy. Especially later in life. I hit the heavy bag, seems to lessen the issue.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 23, 2015)

I have had numbness for years, it causes me to toss and turn most nights, after so many years you get use to it.  Or stop aas and lifting?  no thanks.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm betting that aas has nothing to do with the numbness .
Been around a very long time with this world . Never have ai seen aas themselves cause any nerve problems . In fact I have a very long time old traing buddy that was diagnosed with ms over 30 yrs ago. 
His most effective counter to that nerve disorder? AAs and staying in the gym. e has not taken ms meds in 7 yrs now. Doc said can't as a md recommend not using your ms medications but whatever you are doing keep doing it!
'm just guessing that you are a bit "newer" to the iron. 
You are going to feel all sorts of odd aches and pains as you progress. Most come and go. I went through a time where It felt like I had shin splints in the forearms . Kept training and it disappeared. Good luck, T...........


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 24, 2015)

I also think that mine has to do with my body weight.  At 250 or so, it gets worse.  I am high 220s now and really don't have an issue right now.  Just a thought....


----------



## Kafka82 (Apr 2, 2015)

going to try with some elbow splints I am getting quite annoyed....


----------



## custom creation (Apr 3, 2015)

From my experience, the rapid muscle growth puts more pressure on blood vessels, arteries, etc. It's very common. When I had both shoulders operated on I lost close to 50 lbs. The numbness went away. When I regained my size it came back. It's something that is attributed with poor circulation from the muscles putting pressure on all areas that the blood flows. 

Bear


----------



## Brozovichb (Apr 10, 2015)

I had similar issues, numbness in hands and forearms. I have been lifting for 20 + years. Went to a orthopedic surgeon and was diagnosed with herniated and bulging discs in my neck. It took about 3 years to recover from that, lots of injections in the neck . Good as new back to lifting noote numbness.


----------



## bigpoppie (May 17, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Mine has progressively gotten worse from time to time over the past 7 or 8 years that I have been lifting and cycling more seriously.  Mine is in my finger tips.  Laying on my back on the couch with my head on a pillow, elevated while watching tv sometimes makes it unbearable.  I honestly think it is the muscle mass pushing on the nerves in the upper arm, shoulder area.  Never have seen a doctor, but that is my observation.  You're not alone brother....



I know this is a little old but, your comment of how you lay on the coach throws a flag for herniated disk. This is likely the problem with other guys. Unfortuanetly I have experience with this. I did mine shoulder pressing years ago. I ended up having the surgery to fix it. Three vertabre fused.
For those having problems, seeing a neck and spine specialist is a good idea.
The way we excersize is not something our bodies were designed to do.


----------



## Manticore (May 20, 2015)

I have similar issues and I have found that wearing some simple compression sleeves at home has helped to remedy this situation somewhat.  It actually seems counterintuitive but for whatever reason sleeping with them on or just relaxing with them on has helped to ease this issue for me.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 20, 2015)

Check out some nerve gliding exercises for the arms/forearms.  They can help lots.


----------



## cybrsage (May 27, 2015)

Since I went out and looked them up, here is a listing of videos for the many types of issues nerve gliding exercises can help with, prevent, or even reverse.

nerve gliding exercises - Bing Videos

I also read the article on the Mayo Clinic's website and they say nerve gliding exercises work - and I trust them implicitly for medical things.


----------

